# School districts across metro Atlanta in desperate need of bus drivers



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

> “People have a myriad of opportunities to work in a lot of different fields, a lot of different capacities. *We have a competitiveness among other agencies such as Uber and Lyft and things of that nature*,” said Adams.
> 
> *Adams also cited delivery drivers like Amazon*. But to compete, Atlanta Public Schools is offering incentives like hefty sign-on bonuses and paying for a driver’s CDL training. Fulton County Schools is doing the same as they face a driver shortage as well.


*School districts across metro Atlanta in desperate need of bus drivers *


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Do you agree that there is considerable overlap between rideshare and delivery drivers and school bus drivers despite only one requiring a special license, paying hourly, and offering benefits?


----------



## WI_Hedgehog (Aug 16, 2021)

That seems to be a hotbed of mess.








Atlanta school bus drivers call for district to enforce mask mandate for students


Channel 2′s Michael Seiden spoke with more than a dozen drivers who are worried about their safety after two of their colleagues died from COVID-19 complications.




www.wsbtv.com


----------



## Gman67 (Aug 19, 2021)

No mention of what it pays? Would think that would be the most important part of the story. I get that "but think about the children" vibe(in the whiniest voice I can imagine).


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Gman67 said:


> No mention of what it pays?



Depending on specific district, $18-$20 hourly starting pay
Plus widely regarded excellent benefits package
Base weekly hours (25-30) and schedule (split shifts) are unattractive


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Transporting government school kids? It’s bad enough taking one hood rat in an Uber. 50 at one time is totally out of the question. 😂😂


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Parents ought to teach there kids to ride a bike. Hell if the homeless can do it. 

We have plenty of bike lanes here now that are under underutilized.


----------



## 234267 (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Do you agree that there is considerable overlap between rideshare and delivery drivers and school bus drivers despite only one requiring a special license, paying hourly, and offering benefits?


I think the idea of doing both is intriguing. I can see me rolling up to someone's house in a big yellow school bus. Hell, if the school district is going to pay for my gas and overhead...I'll do it. No gum chewing on the bus though. I'm taking names!!!


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Yea, that would not work for me.
First off, I'd never pass the drug screen. I gotta burn a bowl at night.
Second, if I'm driving around thirty to fifty screaming, out of control semi-adults that really need an ass kicking, I would need to increase my intake to at least three or four bowls per day.
Even then, I suspect that within a month you'd see the story in the Atlanta Daily News "Ex-Uber driver turned school bus driver lines up twenty kids and paddles their collective asses."
Later on in the story it would say something to the effect that "Atlanta area teachers have started a gofundme page to help pay for his defense and bail."

I can see all _kinds _of things going wrong ...


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Central Florida school districts lacking hundreds of school bus drivers


Some districts are asking retired drivers to come back.




www.mynews13.com





200 driivers short and short on teachers for the start of the year around here.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Those kids would learn some new swear words.

"Johnny where did you learn to say that?"

"The new bus driver."


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> *School districts across metro Atlanta in desperate need of bus drivers *


Crap job
Up at 4 am 
Not many hours 
No pay in summer 
Dealing with horrible violent kids with knives and guns that you are not allowed to be mean too🤣
And that’s just the elementary school kids


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> 200 driivers short and short on teachers for the start of the year around here.


It's absolutely no surprise given the uptick in mass shooters in schools all around the US.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Heisenburger said:


> It's absolutely no surprise given the uptick in mass shooters in schools all around the US.


I know you're trying to make your agenda point but I think there are other reasons higher on most people's minds.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

What's your local babysitter get for two kids an hour maybe 8 10 12 bucks? You're getting $18 for 40 kids. Good luck with that


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

There’s a shortage everywhere. I’ve seen them starting at $21/hr. Not worth it, and I love kids.

You have to have a Class B CDL with passenger endorsement, you have to deal with bullying kids, crybabies and loud mouth, bossy parents. You work a split shift and have to find a spot to park the bus. And you may have false accusations.

I thought of getting a job doing that just so they’d pay for my CDL because then I’d drive a dump truck. You have to pass a DOT physical. But no way with kids and parents today would I be a bus driver.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Invisible said:


> But no way with kids and parents today would I be a bus driver.


I wouldn't either.
I would be an 'inmate'.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Heisenburger said:


> It's absolutely no surprise given the uptick in mass shooters in schools all around the US.


It's gonna get worse as the number of abortions goes down.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)




----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

If abortions were mandatory I’d have no problems driving a school bus in say , 20 years( joke)


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

I went to a Catholic high school - very similar to the one that Supreme Court justice Kegger Kavanaugh went to (although with nowhere near the loose level of oversight on the yearbook), although our collegiate overlord was Notre Dame, not Georgetown/BostonCollege - and a lot of the male teachers drove the bus for extra cash as it fit in exactly with their schedule.


----------



## Fahgetaboutit (Apr 4, 2017)

UberBastid said:


> Yea, that would not work for me.
> First off, I'd never pass the drug screen. I gotta burn a bowl at night.
> Second, if I'm driving around thirty to fifty screaming, out of control semi-adults that really need an ass kicking, I would need to increase my intake to at least three or four bowls per day.
> Even then, I suspect that within a month you'd see the story in the Atlanta Daily News "Ex-Uber driver turned school bus driver lines up twenty kids and paddles their collective asses."
> ...


Bahahaha..Spot on Boss.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

W00dbutcher said:


> What's your local babysitter get for two kids an hour maybe 8 10 12 bucks?


Guy with a couple toddlers recently said that he pays theirs $18/hour. Possibly some side work included, but didn't ask for deets.


----------



## Stickshiftpsycho (Aug 21, 2021)

TLF said:


> I think the idea of doing both is intriguing. I can see me rolling up to someone's house in a big yellow school bus. Hell, if the school district is going to pay for my gas and overhead...I'll do it. No gum chewing on the bus though. I'm taking names!!!


hahahaha CHRIS FARLEY


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Stevie The magic Unicorn said:


> Central Florida school districts lacking hundreds of school bus drivers
> 
> 
> Some districts are asking retired drivers to come back.
> ...


You gus in Fla may be getting teachers from up north ... they firing teachers who are white - because they white.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

UberBastid said:


> they firing teachers who are white - because they white.


----------



## comitatus1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Do you agree that there is considerable overlap between rideshare and delivery drivers and school bus drivers despite only one requiring a special license, paying hourly, and offering benefits?


You mean, like, 5 underage people in my car with no adults? And no real insurance to cover injury? And 5 different drop off points? And no real insurance? And no real insurance?

No, I don't agree. 

I mean, I get your point. Just not very spot on.

Chris


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

same thing was the case in Massachusetts. They activated the National Guard members and trained them in school bus to cover.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

Anubis said:


> same thing was the case in Massachusetts. They activated the National Guard members and trained them in school bus to cover.


For ME, THAT would be a quick trip to a court martial and some time before a dishonorable.
It would be better for me to desert to the desert with my dessert.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Guy with a couple toddlers recently said that he pays theirs $18/hour. Possibly some side work included, but didn't ask for deets.


So basically babysitters get paid more than most Uber drivers now. I’m surprised you’re not telling drivers to get their babysitter certification.


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Invisible said:


> So basically babysitters get paid more than most Uber drivers now. I’m surprised you’re not telling drivers to get their babysitter certification.


Yeah *one* particular babysitter (sample size 1), for a pretty wealthy couple, who gets about 6 hours of business per month.

IOW, a poor comparison.


----------



## Emptynesst (6 mo ago)

Heisenburger said:


> Yeah *one* particular babysitter (sample size 1), for a pretty wealthy couple, who gets about 6 hours of business per month.
> 
> IOW, a poor comparison.


Your talking to a ghost , she left the forum some time ago


----------



## CZ75 (Aug 10, 2018)

Heisenburger said:


> Depending on specific district, $18-$20 hourly starting pay
> Plus widely regarded excellent benefits package
> Base weekly hours (25-30) and schedule (split shifts) are unattractive


Yeah, I was going to ask how that worked. Are the hours something like 7am-9am and then 3pm-5pm? So I need to find a job with a 10am to 2pm time slot that can't ever go over that and that job needs to be close to the school.


----------

